# WGS Speakers



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

who has used them? 

i'm thinking of the Veteran 30's...the V30 replacement...wondering how they sound...

any reviews?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Traynor DH2x12 loaded with a Reaper and a Veteran 30, awesome!

You can't beat the prices either, I wouldn't hesitate to get more of the WGS stuff.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> I have a Traynor DH2x12 loaded with a Reaper and a Veteran 30, awesome!
> 
> You can't beat the prices either, I wouldn't hesitate to get more of the WGS stuff.


i run the same combo in an Avatar 212 and it has served me well.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a green beret and a g12h30 anniversary in a 2x12, great speakers at a great price.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a pair of G10C/S and love them. Lots of top end sparkle, & good bass without getting all dark & muddy like so many speakers do.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so when you mix speakers...how do you mic them at gig's? i know you say combo's of these speakers sound good, but we always just mic one cab...that would mean i would have to mic both, or love one of the speakers more then the other...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 2 Veteran 30's and I like them a lot - I think they work better with my DSL401 and ext cab than V30's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> so when you mix speakers...how do you mic them at gig's? i know you say combo's of these speakers sound good, but we always just mic one cab...that would mean i would have to mic both, or love one of the speakers more then the other...


Pick one. Most shows around here you won't get two speakers mic'd. 

I had a quad of WGS bought from a forumite here (who gave up guitar IIRC). They sounded good to me, and when the magnet seperated from the cone on one of the speakers, I let the company know and they mailed me 4 replacements, for free, with return shipping. Bear in mind, I had bought the speakers used and disclosed that information, and they still did this for me. I would quite happily buy more speakers from them prior to that, but the customer service made me like them even more.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely pick one. You'll find out quickly which one is better for your current application from its characteristics. I know which speaker I prefer overall for gigs etc, but for recording purposes, it's nice to have a choice to mic either or; or better yet, both.



ezcomes said:


> so when you mix speakers...how do you mic them at gig's? i know you say combo's of these speakers sound good, but we always just mic one cab...that would mean i would have to mic both, or love one of the speakers more then the other...


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I've had a WGS Green Beret in my Blackstar HT20 combo for a couple of years now, and I still love it. Waaay better than the Celestion Rocket 50 it replaced....


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I ordered a new ET-65 from WGS last summer. Special ordered a 4 ohm. Awesome speaker. Sounds great. Nice tonal range, Thick bottom to it.
Highly recommend.


----------



## proxy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have ET-65 and Veteran together and i was not impressed
They advertise that like the best combination ever ....
I still have them in my oversized 
If you are interested to get a cab pm me i will not sell speakers only
Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

proxy said:


> I have ET-65 and Veteran together and i was not impressed
> They advertise that like the best combination ever ....
> I still have them in my oversized
> If you are interested to get a cab pm me i will not sell speakers only
> Thanks


The dimensions of the cab matter too


----------



## proxy (Dec 9, 2013)

This is the cab
http://sourmashguitarcabs.com/Guita...061cx-marshall-2061-cx-marshall18watt-2061-cx


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I had the G12C/S in a Voltage S112 cab - I was driving it with a Vox Heritage AC15 head. It was way too bright. I tried in my Valvetrain Trenton - it was even worse. I might be a good option with a darker amp like a HRD or Classic 30.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

I've used veteran 30's in the past. Nice speaker, a little more rounded than a vintage 30. In my 212 I currently have a pair of retro 30's. They are much brighter than V30's which makes them really lively but can be a bit piercing with a bright amp like my hiwatt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

